# Massey Ferguson 165 Multi-power...hand brake issue



## Conrod (May 13, 2012)

My old 165 Multi-power is going strong but has a small niggle. When I go to release the hand brake (stepping on the brake peddle helps) I then have to push the hand brake lever down. This is a recent thing since I stopped an oil leak on the side of the gearbox. I would have usually let it down but now I have to force it. Not the most serious of problems but a niggle as I know it isn't right. Cheers Conrod.


----------

